# Orijen trial



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi all! I've been on here for awhile reading old posts, etc. I've posted in the past few weeks on what is the best grain free to feed my girl and like many, really want to try the Orijen...but it's so expensive. I did some searching and found you can buy trial sizes of Orijen! Maybe this isn't a surprise to some but if I can help one person it's a start! If you just google "orijen trial" you'll find a few stores that carry them from 1.99 - 3.00. Not sure about shipping, didn't go that far yet but being able to buy a smaller bag (.88lb) is great! I think I'm going to buy two or three then can transition and be feeding full Orijen before I actually run out to see if she handles it well, etc.


----------



## kazzie21 (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks for the tip - I just bought a small bag of orijen this weekend - the 6 lb bag i think to start combining in their current food.

Was using Merrick which is only a couple dollars cheaper.

I was a little concerned about the costs as well - but so far the dogs seem to like it - i just added a little the past 2 days in their normal kibble and they searched for the orijen first lol.

I'm figured I can cut costs in other ways - like bathing them myself - we do daycare only once every 2 weeks, stuff like that.

Keeping our fingers crossed the dogs enjoy the food and they do well on it - my one lil acd mix needs to loose a few lbs and just started having anal gland problems a week or so ago. 

They seem to like variety as well so I may get the smaller other flavors in the future. :smile:


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hee hee, we've started bathing her ourselves too....she loves to jump in the shower with my hubby and we blow dry her when she's done so she feels like she's being pampered. 
Let me know how you make out when you switch to full Orijen, I really want to try it. If you read my other post Piper doesn't like eating, we tried the "take the food away" exercise and she still won't eat. I'm beginning to think Blue Buffalo is a flop...good thing because it costs way too much for what it is. 
Good luck with the anal glad problems, been there done that...Piper had to have hers removed and she's a new woman now!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Trial size bags are good to see if your dog actually likes the food (which most of the time they do anyway because it's new), but won't really give you an idea if the food is good for them. They have to be on it for about a month for you to really be able to see a difference. 

Honestly I'm not much of a Blue fan either...I've tried multiple varieties of their food only to have the same result...dandruff, little bumps all over his body, and smelly cow-pie poos. :frown: 

What makes you think it's a flop?


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd say the Blue is making her itch but the snow is gone now so I can attribute some of the itching to pollen, etc that is starting up. But, makes me think that if she's allergic to grass or other outdoor elements then probably the grain properties in Blue (or any like it for that matter) are contributing to the itching too. She's ok with her stool, etc but is burping and farting and she never did that on grain free. I feel like her coat isn't as good either. That's my main reason to go to grain free...I had decided to try canidae grain free and even bought a 5 lb bag but haven't opened it yet and am starting to doubt myself, thinking maybe the Orijen would be better?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

candae grain free is great. i just bought some for my dog. although he seems to like welness core better, but he still likes the canidae.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

andreah1 said:


> Good luck with the anal glad problems, been there done that...Piper had to have hers removed and she's a new woman now!


Out of curiosity, how much did this cost? I'm thinking our cocker puppy might have to have it done.




andreah1 said:


> That's my main reason to go to grain free...I had decided to try canidae grain free and even bought a 5 lb bag but haven't opened it yet and am starting to doubt myself, thinking maybe the Orijen would be better?


Orijen is definately leaps and bounds better than the canidae. If you can spring for Orijen, EVO, Core, or Wildnerness, I'd definately go with any of those over Canidae. Don't get me wrong, Canidae is an OK food, but the others are GOOD foods.


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Corgi, our vet is a farm vet and has a small office out of his home so he doesn't charge NEAR prices of a regular vet...so keep that in mind. He charged us about 200 bucks. The surgery went great and we're very happy we had it done...she was having an anal gland leaking problem. No more stinkies! More I think about it, more I think I'm gonna return the canidae food and try the orijen instead.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

You got me interested lol I emailed a pet shop around my area and they gave me two 1 pound bags of Orijen (Adult and Regional Red) for free. I also got a couple samples of Evo since I've never tried that either. They just started a new bag of Core, but I think we may be switching now that I know I can find it without ordering it!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Out of curiosity, how much did this cost? I'm thinking our cocker puppy might have to have it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Orijen is definately leaps and bounds better than the canidae. If you can spring for Orijen, EVO, Core, or Wildnerness, I'd definately go with any of those over Canidae. Don't get me wrong, Canidae is an OK food, but the others are GOOD foods.


disagree. canidae and orijen arent that much difference when looking at the grain free canidae. orijen has a max carb of 34 according to RFD dogs formula. canidae grain free has 38 max so not much difference. canidae also has a lower percentage of protein so its better for sensitive dogs, and 80 percent of the total protein is meat based, where as orijens is only 70 percent total.

not to mention canidae is much cheaper as well, and more readily available given champions shortages.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> disagree. canidae and orijen arent that much difference when looking at the grain free canidae. orijen has a max carb of 34 according to RFD dogs formula. canidae grain free has 38 max so not much difference. canidae also has a lower percentage of protein so its better for sensitive dogs, and 80 percent of the total protein is meat based, where as orijens is only 70 percent total.
> 
> not to mention canidae is much cheaper as well, and more readily available given champions shortages.




Wow I never thought that anyone would think Canidae is even close to Orijen. LOL


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> Wow I never thought that anyone would think Canidae is even close to Orijen. LOL


all of my points make sense...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

andreah1 said:


> Corgi, our vet is a farm vet and has a small office out of his home so he doesn't charge NEAR prices of a regular vet...so keep that in mind. He charged us about 200 bucks. The surgery went great and we're very happy we had it done...she was having an anal gland leaking problem. No more stinkies! More I think about it, more I think I'm gonna return the canidae food and try the orijen instead.


Thanks for the info. I wonder how much it would be elsewhere, maybe double? 
She's not having a leaking issue, she just scoots constantly, and vet cleared her for worms, and i have been expressing her glands daily, and every day I get quite the amount out.
When I got her they were pretty impacted, about the consistency of cream cheese, and what i'm getting out of them now is much thinner, but with solid stools I am just amazed at the amount I get out of her on a daily basis, and I feel so bad that she always seems to be uncomfortable.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> all of my points make sense...


I thought we already established that there is no difference in the amount of meat? You even agreed that they're similar in that sense.....

You have to admit yourself that Orijen is a much better food all around...except the price. :frown: There is a reason for that though, one being that the source of their meats, etc. are much more reliable than Canidae's. Also, Canidae throws in a crap load of unnecessary stuff (that has already been discussed as being so) that will make the cost cheaper. You even wanted to switch to Orijen Regional Red, but can't find it locally. 

Now we should all know around here by now that you love you some Canidae, but there are other better foods out there, and in my opinion, Orijen is one of them. :smile: I, personally, just wonder if you have anything else to share around here other than "Canidae is awesome!!!"


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

I went for it and ordered some Orijen, found out nobody locally sells it but found a website that has 1/2 off shipping for Orijen right now...if anyone is interested I'll let you know the website, not sure if I can post that so pm me if you want....


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Corgi, I'm no vet but sounds to me they need to come out, if you're caring for them daily that's not good, there's obviously something wrong. I would shop around a bit. At the time of Piper's surgery he told us that a colleague of his was charging 800 for the same surgery. Unbelieveable. After that fiasco we invested in pet insurance, just in case!!! 
Pays to even call around out of your local area and try some rural vets, they're always cheaper!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

andreah1 said:


> I went for it and ordered some Orijen, found out nobody locally sells it but found a website that has 1/2 off shipping for Orijen right now...if anyone is interested I'll let you know the website, not sure if I can post that so pm me if you want....


idk if this offer is stilll valid but petfooddirect has free shipping. orijen as well as canidae aand any heavy items are EXPENSIVE to ship.

im lucky my feed stlre sells every brand. i can get orijen for 57 plus tax, which while hefty,is better than the same bag for 80 with shipping!

good luck with the orijen!


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks! The place I found was a little cheaper than petfooddirect which surprised me because I order from them once in awhile. I only got a 15 lb bag for now but when ordering a bigger bag will def. look for the free shipping places! :smile:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> I thought we already established that there is no difference in the amount of meat? You even agreed that they're similar in that sense.....
> 
> You have to admit yourself that Orijen is a much better food all around...except the price. :frown: There is a reason for that though, one being that the source of their meats, etc. are much more reliable than Canidae's. Also, Canidae throws in a crap load of unnecessary stuff (that has already been discussed as being so) that will make the cost cheaper. You even wanted to switch to Orijen Regional Red, but can't find it locally.
> 
> Now we should all know around here by now that you love you some Canidae, but there are other better foods out there, and in my opinion, Orijen is one of them. :smile: I, personally, just wonder if you have anything else to share around here other than "Canidae is awesome!!!"


well then i am confused, so please explain to me. canidae is 80 percent total protein from meat correct? this is out of a total 34 percent protein level. so it would be assumable that the other 20 percent is unnecessary ingredients. so 27.2 percent out of the 34 percent total protein is from meats.

orijen is 70 percent total meat based proteins and 30 percent protein from unnecessary foods. it has a total protein of 40 percent. this means that 28 percent of 40 percent total protein is from meat.

yes orijen slightly leads as far as TOTAL meat is concerned i do agree. however it has more unecessary fillers and garbage. canidae has almost the same meat levels, but less fillers, because it has a 10 percent higher amount of meat(however 80 percent of 34 is less in total than 70 percent of 40).

all in all i am sure the quality of meat in orijen is superior probably,and the ethoxyquin free guarantee makes me happy.

so i will agree orijen might be better.

i still dont like the shady practices of them though. a lot of people bash canidae for changing the formula and signing with diamond.
the grain free hasnt changed.
and canidae has never been recalled.(prolly shoulda been voluntarily recalled though after the formulas change) also diamond doesnt manufacture canidae until canidae reviews it. font ask me how they review a dryed up kibble? and dont ask me why kibbles have max and min values instead of constant numbers but thats what i know.

id rather feed my pet a food from diamond then from a company that does not inform the public its food is full of radiations!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Are you saying Orijen is full of "radiations"? Holy...this is funny stuff.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

did you even click the link i provided? and no i meant to say radiation waves . typo.

SORRY..


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Now can't we all just get along? :wink:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

What link?


I'm not angry, or think less of him/her. I just find it amusing to think someone thinks Canidae is better or even comparable to Orijen.


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

A little debate never hurt anyone, glad we can all voice our opinions and still be friends....


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well then i am confused, so please explain to me. canidae is 80 percent total protein from meat correct? this is out of a total 34 percent protein level. so it would be assumable that the other 20 percent is unnecessary ingredients. so 27.2 percent out of the 34 percent total protein is from meats.
> 
> orijen is 70 percent total meat based proteins and 30 percent protein from unnecessary foods. it has a total protein of 40 percent. this means that 28 percent of 40 percent total protein is from meat.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you answered a lot of your own questions there. :smile:

Plus that doesn't make sense...how can a food have more total meat content and yet have more room for fillers? I would think that the one with less meat would have more room for the fillers.....


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

andreah1 said:


> A little debate never hurt anyone, glad we can all voice our opinions and still be friends....


I have no problem with anyone...I just want the facts to be straight. I am a little too blunt sometimes though. :redface:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> It sounds like you answered a lot of your own questions there. :smile:
> 
> Plus that doesn't make sense...how can a food have more total meat content and yet have more room for fillers? I would think that the one with less meat would have more room for the fillers.....


its got .8 less meat but the percentage of meat in the food is ten percent higher. its like saying a 300 pound man was found to have 10 percent muscle. he has 30 percent muscle and 270 pounds bf.
however a 160 pounds man has 15 percent muscle..which if my in my head conversion is correct would be 24 pounds muscle, and 136 pounds fat.

its all about percentages. the 160 pound man has less total muscle, but because he has a higher percentage of his bw in muscle, he has less filler or fat as well.

now im not saying this is for every 160 or 300 pound man, im just listing 2 hypothetical examples to display my points. there can certainly be a 300 pound man with 90 percent msucle and a 160 pound man with 10 percent muscle. i prolly shoulda done this in terms of bf percentage as most people think that way, but as a fitness buff myself, i just thought of this ha. hope it makes sense.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> What link?
> 
> 
> I'm not angry, or think less of him/her. I just find it amusing to think someone thinks Canidae is better or even comparable to Orijen.


not to sound rude..but you ridiculed my post..with a capital LOL, and made fun of my wording using ''radiations''

but missed the links i posted?


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I did ridicule your post, but the LOL was a previous post and I was just showing my astonishment with a belief that canadiae is better or as good as Orijen. Nothing to do with your spelling at that time. I looked TWICE in your posts in this thread, and nothing.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> its got .8 less meat but the percentage of meat in the food is ten percent higher.


There is absolutely no way to know how much meat is in any kibble. It's information no one will tell you and there is no way to figure it.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> There is absolutely no way to know how much meat is in any kibble. It's information no one will tell you and there is no way to figure it.


well based on their claims thats what ive come up with.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Thanks for the info. I wonder how much it would be elsewhere, maybe double?
> She's not having a leaking issue, she just scoots constantly, and vet cleared her for worms, and i have been expressing her glands daily, and every day I get quite the amount out.
> When I got her they were pretty impacted, about the consistency of cream cheese, and what i'm getting out of them now is much thinner, but with solid stools I am just amazed at the amount I get out of her on a daily basis, and I feel so bad that she always seems to be uncomfortable.


I have to interject my off topic opinion...anal gland removal should be a last resort surgery.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm in total agreement with spookie, it is a drastic thing to put a dog through and to be honest I know that the surgery isn't all dependable, almost causing more problems in the aftermath that last a lifetime...you don't want to deal with these issues, trust me!

I would say that maybe she is scooting so much because you are expressing her anal sacs too much, making her bottom a little irritated...which can be the reason why she is scooting.

Are her stools consistently soft or are they hard and normal?

If she is having normal stools on a consistent basis, I would say that you should let them be expressed naturally through a bowel movement. Most of the time any dog's anal glands are full...its a normal thing. Its just when they get "plugged" is when its an issue.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Perhaps you can up her bone intake a bit?
I have seen quite a few dogs (through different clinics and doctors) lose bowel control completely after this surgery. In my opinion she is too young to even be contemplating this.


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

From the other side of the debate, my dog did wonderfully after the surgery and has no problems whatsoever. She even seems happier that it's not bothering her anymore. So, think it depends on the dog and the vet of course. I've heard cocker's have anal problems often. Whichever way you decide, good luck!!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I would say that maybe she is scooting so much because you are expressing her anal sacs too much, making her bottom a little irritated...which can be the reason why she is scooting.


When she scoots, she does leave "streaks" on the tile, and it's rather thick, not fluid like like all my other dogs. The first time i did them it was very very thick... like thick cream cheese. That was two weeks ago. It's still very thick and paste like. She probably scoots about 15 times a day, at least. 



spookychick13 said:


> Perhaps you can up her bone intake a bit?
> I have seen quite a few dogs (through different clinics and doctors) lose bowel control completely after this surgery. In my opinion she is too young to even be contemplating this.


Her stools are very solid, never soft. I have not looked into the surgery at all, and now probably won't. I told my vet of her discomfort and he said to keep an eye on it, but that Cockers are one of the breeds that most commonly have anal gland issues. 
I have not done them today or yesterday, and she's still scooting like crazy. Could it have anything to do with the fact she was on Nutro two weeks ago?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Maybe she's detoxing?

My cavalier scoots a bit (but leaves no trails, for the lack of better word) and I honestly believe he does it out of habit now.  He's a little strange...

But hopefully this won't be a chronic issue with Chesney. :/


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine was scooting often and we could never figure out why. We resorted to expressing them ourselves as well and it was liquidy which it's supposed to be but she would lie down and it would run out of her rear, gross. It stunk up everything soooo bad. I didn't want to do the surgery either because I read alot of bad things about it but I'm so glad I did. She's not suffering anymore, the vet said she was probably scooting so much because it was leaking out and making her butt itch. Poor thing.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> Maybe she's detoxing?


Perhaps? But the first time I did them was the night she came home, even before feeding her. It's possible she has loose stools prior t us gettng her, her previous owner conveniently "doesn't remember" (how do you know know what your dog's poop is like when you complained that they didn't "grasp" potty training and therefore you were cleaning it up in your house every day?)



spookychick13 said:


> My cavalier scoots a bit


Ironic, my vet actually said "Cockers and cavaliers" have the most anal gland issues. I wonder why that is?



spookychick13 said:


> But hopefully this won't be a chronic issue with Chesney. :/


I hope not. If the surgery really is that big of a deal I obviously don't want to resort to that, and definately not if she won't be able to hold her bowls after. I just hate that she's ALWAYS scooting or trying to bite at her bottom. 
Should I be concerned with how thick it is? Granted it's slightly thinner than what it was two weeks ago, but still very very pastey. Sorry for the graphic description. Whenever I've done my other dogs, it's kind of like liquid and has the ability to drip. Chesney's has form, even!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

andreah1 said:


> From the other side of the debate, my dog did wonderfully after the surgery and has no problems whatsoever. She even seems happier that it's not bothering her anymore. So, think it depends on the dog and the vet of course. I've heard cocker's have anal problems often. Whichever way you decide, good luck!!!!


I'm glad to hear that your dog is doing great without any complications, but I think that you are lucky. Spookie and I were comparing experience with success with anal gland surgery (we both are vet techs at different hospitals) and came up with more than half of the cases ended up having complications after surgery. 

I think once the muscles are messed with back there it can leave lasting nerve damage.



CorgiPaws said:


> Perhaps? But the first time I did them was the night she came home, even before feeding her. It's possible she has loose stools prior t us gettng her, her previous owner conveniently "doesn't remember" (how do you know know what your dog's poop is like when you complained that they didn't "grasp" potty training and therefore you were cleaning it up in your house every day?)


Maybe they just thought the scooting was cute and not a problem? Cuz it is a bit funny sometimes...



> I hope not. If the surgery really is that big of a deal I obviously don't want to resort to that, and definately not if she won't be able to hold her bowls after. I just hate that she's ALWAYS scooting or trying to bite at her bottom.
> Should I be concerned with how thick it is? Granted it's slightly thinner than what it was two weeks ago, but still very very pastey. Sorry for the graphic description. Whenever I've done my other dogs, it's kind of like liquid and has the ability to drip. Chesney's has form, even!


Surgery might be your last resort, but I really think it should be a last resort decision.

I see anal glands expressed all day, everyday and it is always different. Some are thick and some are thin, just depends on the dog. I know that it is "supposed" to be thin or liquidy but that doesn't mean its a huge issue if its pasty.

Are you using any kind of spray or ointment back there? If so that might be causing some irritation. 

I have found that once a dog's bottom gets irritated like Chesney's sounds, its hard to get them to leave it alone, which further irritates it. I know its a pain in the butt (no pun intended LOL) but is it possible for you to put a cone on her? That will keep her from trying to lick and bite at it as well as possibly keep her from scooting. If I were you I would try to keep everything and anything from irritating her bottom if at all possible. I would hold off from expressing her glands, keep her from scooting as much as you can, and keep her from messing with it. Try and think of her bottom as a "hot spot" that needs to heal. And like spookie said, her cavalier does it possibly out of habit now, so if you can keep her from getting into the habit, I would.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I'm glad to hear that your dog is doing great without any complications, but I think that you are lucky. Spookie and I were comparing experience with success with anal gland surgery (we both are vet techs at different hospitals) and came up with more than half of the cases ended up having complications after surgery.
> 
> I think once the muscles are messed with back there it can leave lasting nerve damage.


I appreciate the input from both sides of the fence. She's still a baby, and clearly has not been having issues long enough to warrent the operation any time soon, it's just something I've wondered if she might need in the future. 



danemama08 said:


> Maybe they just thought the scooting was cute and not a problem? Cuz it is a bit funny sometimes...


I can see where she might think it's funny. Chesney will scoot her butt all the way down the hall if i let her. I called when the giardia was going on just to ask what her stools had been like before we got her. I find it hard to swallow that a woman complaining about the puppy pooping on her carpet one minute, suddenly forgets what the stools were like. I think most people would remember if they were picking up solid stools, or runny ones? Maybe she just didn't want to admit knowing something could have been wrong, but in all reality, it's not like she would have owed us anything so why "forget?"



danemama08 said:


> Surgery might be your last resort, but I really think it should be a last resort decision.


That's how I've thought of it. We're not rushing to the vet today or tomorrow, just something i was curious of the price IF it comes to that. 



danemama08 said:


> Are you using any kind of spray or ointment back there? If so that might be causing some irritation.


nope, nothing. 



danemama08 said:


> I have found that once a dog's bottom gets irritated like Chesney's sounds, its hard to get them to leave it alone, which further irritates it. I know its a pain in the butt (no pun intended LOL) but is it possible for you to put a cone on her?


I considered that, as I still have the one from Grissom getting neutered, and it's the perfect size... but she can't actually reach her bottom when she tries... she just constantly tries, all day long. She never sits still when she's relaxing either. She'll sit, try to bite at it, can't reach, shift to one side, try again, fail, shift to the other side, lay down, try to scratch, etc. It's like a constant thing. If she's not playing, eating, or sleeping, she's trying to itch.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I wonder if everything back there is just in a state of misery because of the giardia? Does she look irritated back there?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> I wonder if everything back there is just in a state of misery because of the giardia? Does she look irritated back there?


No, it's very normal looking back there. Normal color, doesn't look inflamed or swollen at all and no redness going on. I believe it's not painful for her, only necause she does not wince or cry at all when I would express them. She just kind of stands there. 
I'm going to leave them alone for a few days. I had a feeling I was doing them too much, but when she's scooting and leaving anal gland juices on my floor, what is an alternative to help her then? 

If it matters, and sorry if this gets graphic, any time I've done my other dog's glands, it's just a super easy gentile squeeze and then fluid like.
With chesney, it's still gentile, obviously, but then it's almost like.. gosh, I don't even know how to put it in correst terms. Not a pop, in the sense that seems too dramatic. Imagine a cork in a bottle of shaken up bubbly. After the initial "release" it just keeps coming out.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I understand what you are saying, and its not that graphic LOL

Maybe its something completely unrelated...like with Shiloh, we have found supplementing her diet with zinc helps her itching. If she goes a few days without it she gets hotspots but as soon as we put her back on zinc she is back to normal...which is still kinda itchy but not chewing-on-herself itchy. Just a thought. 

If she really does have full, and I mean FULL anal glands everyday, there might be something really wrong with them and surgery is your only option. Its just a risky option. If it does come down to it, I would look long and hard for a very experienced vet because that is a delicate region that you really don't want her losing control of!


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree Natalie, I think we were very lucky and I wouldn't do it unless it was a last resort. We took a few months (maybe longer) to finally decide to do it, more from seeing her suffer than anything. If it was just the scooting I wouldn't have minded (well too much that is) but with it leaking out all over we couldn't take her anywhere with us and had to limit where she was able to "hang" with us. Plus it was causing her to focus on that area way too much.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

andreah1 said:


> I agree Natalie, I think we were very lucky and I wouldn't do it unless it was a last resort. We took a few months (maybe longer) to finally decide to do it, more from seeing her suffer than anything. If it was just the scooting I wouldn't have minded (well too much that is) but with it leaking out all over we couldn't take her anywhere with us and had to limit where she was able to "hang" with us. Plus it was causing her to focus on that area way too much.


Sounds to me like you made the right decision then. It must have been a hard one but I'm sure you furkid thanks you for it now :biggrin:


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

We're all happy with the decision now but there was alot of praying that she wouldn't be one of the unlucky ones!! Thanks for the well wishes!


----------

